# Pigeon guest: Diamond



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Found her (or him!) six weeks ago, lying in a corner of the patio along from my apartment. First thought it was a dead pigeon, but binnoculars showed movement. Went down to check, expecting her to take flight, but all she could do was try to walk away. So, upstairs and into spare cage, with heat pad and, later, rehydration mix. She was only 290 grams and very docile. 










Gave her a wormer next day, just to be safe. Her weight and poops improved some by Monday, but by evening she was showing distress, with open beak breathing. Put her on a course of Baytril (0.1 ml per 100 grams) and syringed rehydration mix into her at intervals. She also had a tiny hole under one wing, of unknown origin, so put her on Synulox as a precaution.

After a couple of weeks, Diamond was no longer on meds, and pooping quite well, but weight was only a little over 300 grams. May sound reasonable, but the older of the squabs from North Walsham (rescued a few weeks back) was by then 304 grams! She has had probiotics and vitamins, and both her and Chickpea (resident) get regular calcium supplement and ACV. 

Diamond did three weeks confined to quarters, but obviously I needed to see how mobile she was, so I let her have exercise time this past week. At first she reached her high point (window ledge) by jump/flutter from one piece of furniture to another, but after three days she could fly quite well. 










After four weeks she was flying around the room and evading me at bedtime pretty well. She didn't fare so well in Chickpea's room, as Chickpea does not take kindly to other pigeons in her territory and especially not near her nest!

Diamond has had a couple of trips to Cynthia's place now, and was introduced to the aviary yesterday, to start her on getting re-acclimatized to the outside. She seemed to cope quite well. I had left it until she was consistently over 300 grams before 'breakfast', so now she is on her second day outside. Where we go from here will depend on progress.


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Good for Diamond, hope her full recovery goes well


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Good luck Diamond  

I am not able to see the pictures in this post !


----------

